# Trinkblase reinigen - wie?



## DietmarTheBiker (17. Juni 2004)

Hi,

wie kann ich meine Trinkblase (Jack-Wolfskin) am besten reinigen? Hab hier in verschiedenen Threads was von Kukident und Corega Tabs gelesen, allerdings teilweise auch mit dem Hinweis auf Nebengeschmäcker. Und ich fänd es eher nicht so prickelnd, wenn meine Apfelschorle nach Minze o.ä. schmeckt.Gibt's da noch andere Geheimtipps?
Bisher lasse ich immer Wasser durchlaufen um die Getränkereste rauszuholen und dann leg ich sie einige Stunden mit Wasser hin bevor ich sie mit einem Küchentüch trockne.

Gruß
 DietmarTheBiker


----------



## Mudface (17. Juni 2004)

Einen Liter Spiritus reinkippen und 10 Minuten lang bei 600Watt in die Mikro legen.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix83 (18. Juni 2004)

Wenn du diese Threads schon findest wurde auch alles schon geschrieben und du musst sie dir nur durchlesen.


----------



## mox (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab die Threads nicht gefunden
und ich wollte mal fragen, wie ihr den Schlauch eurer Trinkblase reinigt,
weil ich das bisher nicht richtig geschafft hab...
Die Blase an sich spüle ich immer mit normalem Leitungswasser durch...


----------



## kamikater (30. Dezember 2004)

> Einen Liter Spiritus reinkippen und 10 Minuten lang bei 600Watt in die Mikro legen


   Ist das dein Ernst oder willst uns vera*schen?


----------



## omg950 (30. Dezember 2004)

Mudface schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Liter Spiritus reinkippen und 10 Minuten lang bei 600Watt in die Mikro legen.
> 
> Grüße, Mudface



Finde das unmöglich, eine Frage - und mag sie auch noch so dumm sein - mit einer derart gemeingefährlichen Antwort zu beantworten! Wer diesem Rat folgt riskiert eine nette Explosion und Schaden an Leib und Leben. Aber wenn dann etwas passiert (vorausgesetzt jemand folgt tatsächlich diesem Rat) ist es durchaus möglich den "Tipgeber" zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen ...

Gruss
Oliver


----------



## taifun (30. Dezember 2004)

Das beste ist zum Reinigen doch meines erachtens,und aus eigener

Erfahrung CoregaTabs .Am Besten mehrere in die Blase und den Schlauch

seperat im Tabs ( in Schale oder Spüle ) einweichen.Habe so immer alle

reste wegbekommen!! 

Und nachgeschmack hat man auch nicht!


----------



## Wooly (31. Dezember 2004)

DietmarTheBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich fänd es eher nicht so prickelnd, wenn meine Apfelschorle nach Minze o.ä. schmeckt.



hach gottchen neeeeee .... Silbernitratlösung ... oder doch Coraga tabs, das ist kaum zu schmecken .... ach gottchen ...

@omg: du studierst Jura, nich ??? Aber mußt du unbedingt hier üben ...

@mox: es ist unmöglich die Threads nicht zu finden, tipp mal "spasseshalber" Trinkblase in die Suchfunktion ein ...


----------



## omg950 (31. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hach gottchen neeeeee .... Silbernitratlösung ... oder doch Coraga tabs, das ist kaum zu schmecken .... ach gottchen ...
> 
> @omg: du studierst Jura, nich ??? Aber mußt du unbedingt hier üben ...
> 
> @mox: es ist unmöglich die Threads nicht zu finden, tipp mal "spasseshalber" Trinkblase in die Suchfunktion ein ...



Nein, ich studiere nicht Jura und bin auch kein Jurist. Nur habe ich etwas gegen verantwortunglose Postings, denn es könnte ja jemand einfallen, so etwas tatsächlich zu machen. Ich weiss nicht was das mit "üben" zu tun haben soll ...

Gruss
Oliver


----------



## kathrinchen (31. Dezember 2004)

Solche Ratschlge wie den mit dem Spiritus finde ich auch...

*  ... völlig daneben!  *

Das ist noch nichteinmal witzig.


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (31. Dezember 2004)

Mal was ernst gemeintes:

- Trinkblase mit warmem Wasser füllen
- Päckchen Backpulver hinein (ohne das Papier!  )
- ein wenig durchschütteln
- 3-4 Stunden liegen lassen
- ausspülen und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## selly (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Panzerfaust!
Du hast vollkommen Recht ,mach ich auch so,in übrigen reinige ich die Blase 
nach jeder tour mit Leitungswasser ,das 2x .
Gruß Selly


----------



## trekkinger (31. Dezember 2004)

Oder auch mal in Mineralwasser einlegen.
Die Kohlensäure hat eine desinfinzierende Wirkung, je sprudelnder desto besser.


----------



## kathrinchen (31. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe jetzt schon oft gelesen, dass man "Cola Light" mehrere Tage in die Trinkblase machen soll.
Das vertreibt Gerüche und soll reinigend sein.


----------



## trekkinger (31. Dezember 2004)

kathrinchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt schon oft gelesen, dass man "Cola Light" mehrere Tage in die Trinkblase machen soll.
> Das vertreibt Gerüche und soll reinigend sein.


Durch den Zucker ist es doch aber eine perfekte Grundlage für Keimvermehrung, oder?


----------



## kathrinchen (31. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei Euch ist, aber bei uns ist in  * "Cola light" *   kein Zucker!


----------



## trekkinger (31. Dezember 2004)

kathrinchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei Euch ist, aber bei uns ist in  * "Cola light" *   kein Zucker!


Ich trinke es garnicht, aber in Cola Light sind dennoch andere Süssstoffe wie z.B. Saccharin o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kathrinchen (31. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab`s selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber in allen Magazinen ist das quasi *der * Tip zum reinigen der Trinkblase.
Da Cola egal ob light oder nichtlight eine Haltbarkeit von fast unendlich ( übertrieben ) hat, kann das mit den Keimen nicht so sein, wie Du vermutest.


----------



## showman (31. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
also ich mach mir da keine Gedanken weil ich die net selber saubermachen muß   . Das macht nämlich die Frau und die spült die Blase mit dem anderen Geschirr (zuvor) mit ab. Nach dem spülen ein trockenes Geschirrtuch rein und fertig. Zur Beruhigung wegen der Keime nehm ich so Wasserreinigungstabletten (ca. 1 mal im Monat) die es in so Outdoorläden zu kaufen gibt. Für den Schlauch haben wir so ein Extrading (kleine Bürste mit einem langen Draht). 

Gruß Showman


----------



## kathrinchen (31. Dezember 2004)

Siehst Du (im übrigen alter Macho ),
das ist auch die einfachste und beste Art der Reinigung.
Direkt nach Gebrauch *selbst  * mit klarem Wasser spülen.


----------



## trekkinger (31. Dezember 2004)

kathrinchen schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst Du (im übrigen alter Macho ),
> das ist auch die einfachste und beste Art der Reinigung.
> Direkt nach Gebrauch *selbst  * mit klarem Wasser spülen.


Mit Macho wirst Du wohl Showman gemeint haben...

Jaaa, man sollte alles besser die Frauen machen lasen, dann geht das schon in Ordnung... (nicht völlig ernst gemeint)


----------



## showman (31. Dezember 2004)

kathrinchen schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst Du (im übrigen alter Macho ),
> das ist auch die einfachste und beste Art der Reinigung.
> Direkt nach Gebrauch *selbst  * mit klarem Wasser spülen.


 Ja jeder braucht eine Aufgabe. Ich muß halt ihr Rad putzen, da kann sie meinen Camelback schon für mich saubermachen. Ist aber echt die beste Lösung weils beim spülen eh in einem geht ohne viel extra Aufwand. Hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Geruch oder komischem Geschmack.

Gruß Showman


----------



## koellefornia (31. Dezember 2004)

es gibt auch tabs von sigg...
alternative zu corega tabs... richten gut und sind relativ geschmacksneutral.

aber leider relativ teuer.


----------



## Fred-2000 (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,
mein Tipp ist denke ioch weniger gefährlich als der mit dem Spiritus !! Also
bei www.poison-bikes.de gibt es unter allgemein und Trinkrücksäcke ein spezielles Kit mit dem du die Blase und den Schlauch sauber machen kannst !! für 9,60 (?)  oder so ähnlich ! Naja hoffe ich konnte helfen !
Fred


----------



## Tifftoff (29. Januar 2005)

Ich spüle meine Trinkblase ( ich nehme O-Saft/Sprudel ) nach Gebrauch aus und lagere diese dann ohne sie zu trocknen bis zum nächsten Gebrauch in meinem Tiefkühlfach ( -15 Grad ). Mag ja sein, daß die Blase danach nicht ganz sauber ist. Aber das macht meiner Meinung nichts aus, da eigentlich nur die Zersetzungsprodukte und Schimmel gefährlich sind. Backpulver habe ich auch schon benutzt, ich hab mir auch mal so eine sündhaft teure Bürste von Camelback gekauft, die gibts aber in jedem Supermarkt für einen Bruchteil. Camelback ist sowieso total überteuert für die Qualität.


----------



## kantiran (29. Januar 2005)

Bei meinem Vaude war die Reinigungbürste für den Schlauch schon dabei.

Die Trinkblase spüle ich nach Gebrauch mit Wasser aus und einmal die Woche mit ner Coregatab.


----------



## sms (2. Februar 2005)

Mahlzeit,
mein tipp ist einfach eine Blase von Camelbak zu kaufen,
da ist dann die Öffnung oben so groß, dass man sie komplett umstülpen kann,
dann kann man sie mit einem normalen Geschirrlappen o.ä. reinigen.

Geht ziemlich perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georgme (5. Februar 2005)

profis reinigen ihre trinkblase indem sie durch die öffnung die trinkblase durchschieben und dann kannst du sie bequem reinigen.....so auch trocknen lassen und bei gebrauch wieder durch die öffnung schieben. schon ist sie einsatzbereit für die nächste tour...mein tipp noch zum schluss....
immer gleich nach dem trail reinigen....dann geht es am besten und es bleiben keine geschmacksrückstände zurück .......
gruß: georg


----------

